# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  krwinkomocz, nadcisnienie, zawroty głowy pomocy

## fimbriatus

Hej, od 2 lat mam w moczu erytrocyty. ich liczba zwiekaszyla się, od 4 miesiecy strasznie się męczę, mam zawroty glowy, dusznosci, nadcisnienie, nadpobudliwosc ruchową, stany niepokoju. USG pokazalo nerki w granicach normy, zwapnienia w gruczole krokowym (mam 26 lat), ekg dobre, holter tez za duzo nie pokazl (przy nadcisnieniu serce walilo mi jak szalone i mialem arytmie, przeszlo po betablokerze). Krwinkomocz jest nada pomiomo antybiotykoterapii, czekam na cystoskopię. TSH, cukier itp itd w normie. Czy moje objawy, bardzo zlego samopoczucia mogą byc zwiazane z tą krwią w moczu ? czy po prostu nabawilem sie nerwicy, bo dotychczasowe badania nic wiecej nie pokazuja

----------


## Patryk86

Nadciśnienie i krwinkomocz mogą być powiązane ( i to zarówno nadciśnienie może indukować krwinkomocz, jha również nadciśnienie i krwinkomocz mogą świadczyć o chorobie nerek).
Jeżeli w moczu występuje izolowany krwinkomocz, może on być spowodowany nadciśnieniem, zakażeniem bakteryjnym cewki moczowej i pęcherza (przy zakażeniach tak zwanych atypowych - Chlamydia, rzęsistek antybiotyki podawane rutynowo nie pomogą. Cystoskopia może zweryfikować co Panu dolega, jeżeli nie - można zasugerować lekarzowi biopsję nerki i/lub badanie cytologiczne i mikrobiologiczne moczu

----------

